# Total Cost vs Profit



## princeholiday (Oct 10, 2011)

Would like help on determining final price of shirt.

Example:
Say your price per shirt with design is $9.67 shipped (100 qty)

How much is the total price (cost to you) of one shirt estimated after adding per shirt based on your experience?

Polymailer (also adding cost of supplier to ship to you) per shirt
Polybag (also adding cost of supplier to ship to you) per shirt
Postage costs per shirt
Paypal fees per shirt.

How much should you charge for the shirt to make a profit 2x? Thanks for the help


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

sounds like you need a retail price over 30.00....will your design command such a price?....


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree. Your price sounds high.


----------



## princeholiday (Oct 10, 2011)

SunEmbroidery said:


> I agree. Your price sounds high.


Should the price be lower? This is a quote I received from a screenprinting company. 

AA2001 (Cranberry)
3 Color Front / 2 Color Back
Plastisol
S-15 M-30 L-30 XL-15 2XL-10 $950
Upcharge for 2XL $17.50

$967.50


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

You have a pricey blank and multiple colours/locations so the quote is not out of line....


----------



## princeholiday (Oct 10, 2011)

Just started..very early, but check it out.
https://www.facebook.com/3P39V


----------



## trsitandale (May 13, 2014)

Im concerned more about the Profit

Total Cost vs Profit


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah sounds like you're going to have to take a hit a bit at first, charge $19 or $20, grow your customer base then you can try to raise prices later or lower them by buying more in bulk.


----------



## terzdesign (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm not quite understanding your post but here is where I'm at:

AmAp shirts I charge $8 bones for. They are the most expensive basic tee I offer. 3 color print at 100 is $2.37/piece. 2 color print at 100 is $1.86/piece. All together that makes $12.23/shirt out the door. I can tell you that my profit mar is 34% on this, which is about where I expect it to be. If I were to charge your price that margin would go down to only 19%, which is too low IMO.

...or wait, are you saying that a contractor charged you $960? If so, you need to find someone who can print wholesale and then YOU buy the shirts yourself and drop ship them to the printer. There isn't much room for profit if you are paying retail yourself.


----------

